# Dog trying to lunge/bite me now.



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm having a very stressful week. I'm on my own in the house at the moment and Dex has decided that he wants to attack me whenever I go near him.

It's 50/50 really. Half the time he is OK and will let me go near him (it used to be all the time he'd let me near him without any incidents).

However the other half of the time he will show his teeth, lunge and try and bite me. I haven't been bitten as of yet but have a few grazes. I do not do anything to scare or worry him. We could be stood in the lounge and I walk past and he'd go for me. It's as random as that. 

It is scary for me as I am worried about being bitten badly. He's had his mouth clamped around my arms or legs a few times but I have managed to get him off without any serious incident. I am worried that one day I may not be as quick to react and he could do damage. 

I feel awful writing about this about my own dog but if it's not one thing, it's another. I am a little fed up right now. 

He is medically okay.. but his behaviour is worrying and I'm starting to become stressed out having to cope with him alongside other life issues.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I will say what probably no one else will. I think it is totally unacceptable behaviour and assuming you have had him checked out by a vet I would get a behaviourist in to assess him and make sure you are not missing something obvious and if he is still the same I would not even consider keeping him. You are obviously scared of him and his behaviour is not normal.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I agree with with Blitz. The "giving him up" should of course be the last option. 

Has he been checked over a vet in case there is an underlying injury/problem causing his behaviour?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Yikes... Beyond unacceptable, agreed. And this has happened multiple times? Over a period of how long, a week?

First order of business is a thorough vet check - yes, even if he just saw a vet before the behavior started.

If you don't have one already, a quality, comfortable basket muzzle for him to wear if you choose to work on this issue. I would also personally have a dog like this wear a tab leash hanging on him at all times. A "handle" if you will.

And yes the the credentialed, experienced behavioralist. I don't believe in telling someone on-line to rehome or PTS their dog, but I think you need to think realistically about how willing you are to work on this and how much time and money you're willing to invest in to fixing this dog.

Are the attacks only when you approach him?
What does he do if you turn your back to him, walk away, and call him to you as you're walking away?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

la468 said:


> I'm having a very stressful week. I'm on my own in the house at the moment and Dex has decided that he wants to attack me whenever I go near him.
> 
> It's 50/50 really. Half the time he is OK and will let me go near him (it used to be all the time he'd let me near him without any incidents).
> 
> ...


Dogs can lash out when in pain or discomfort, they are frightened or scared,
or really stressed out, but he shouldnt be going from relaxed to just lunging and growling and biting, there is something very wrong if medically with him or
Behaviourally.

How old is he, and whats his history, and when has this started then escalated, can you jut remind us of these things to see if any clues there?
What breed is he also. Is there any major changes going on or recently can even be something like building work or any change to his routine?


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Also how long are you on your own for? Is there any way of knowing if he only does it if you approach, and not just anyone?

Of course do not go putting anyone else in danger.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I read in another thread that you get static electric shocks sometimes when you touch him I think?
If that's right, this could be relevant.
I do agree with the other posters that you cannot live with a dog that is making you nervous. TBH the situation sounds potentially dangerous.
Vet check urgently, then a behaviourist asap. 
Also, as already said, keep a short line attached to his collar at all times and consider using a muzzle when you are alone.
What type of dog is he?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm assuming he's a Border Collie, does he get enough exercise?


----------



## Dogs4Evar (Mar 7, 2012)

Arbitrary lunging/biting is certainly a very difficult problem to overcome. Definitely get him checked out again by a vet, very thoroughly. 

If there are still problems, consider hiring a Behaviourist - one of the two should solve your problem.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

How long have you had him? When I first adopted Dex he would continually nip and go as though to bite.

I agree with what others have said: I would find an experienced trainer or behaviourist and book a visit ASAP.

And yes, go back to the vet and demand they run a full battery of tests because it is possible they missed something that is subtle yet able to affect your dog's behaviour.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for all your responses. As I type this he has decided to sit beside me, show his teeth then jump up and try and bite me again.  He seems to be quite "savage" with me. I have tried EVERYTHING to stop him, including a firm NO, an AH AH etc but he is intent on trying to get me.

The thought of "giving him up" is terrifying me. However I am so scared he's going to hurt me badly someday. I have become quite scared of him recently. 


To answer some of the queries:

We've had him since July 2011.

He has only started doing this behaviour, within the past 2/3 weeks. 

He has enough exercise, a good 2 walks a day.

He is medically okay. We had him checked over by a vet about a month ago down to his aggression towards other humans/dogs.

We have combated his aggression towards dogs.. he has met lots of dogs lately and will greet them nicely.

I am not doing anything different towards him.

He is 2 years old and no history known. He is a rescue and all they know is he is from Ireland.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Is he a Border Collie and did you have him from a puppy or is he a rescue dog?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

When you say he is medically ok, have you had him checked for neurological/brain issues? Scans and the like?


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

His behavior is unaccebtable but if you had him as a pup he has reached the horrid teenage stage and is pushing the boundaries. If you rescued him from a centre get in touch with them as alot have behaviorists or can recommend one near to you. Is it only you he is being funny with or other people as well. Do you feed him and exercise him yourself and if he a collie he might be not using his brain enough so try training classes collies need mental stimulation as well as exercise.As others have said put a light lead on him when you are on your own with him so you can get hold of it and not get too close to his teeth.You said he has been vet checked but not since his behavoir towards you has changed so maybe he has a sore ear or something.
What is he being fed have you changed his food lately as certain foods are full of addatives and these can have a dramatic change in behaviour and if he is getting hyped up he could just react the only way he knowsSorry just seen last post re age etc teach me to flit througha thread


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

If you really want to persist with him I'd be looking at a brain scan. To me it sounds like some kind of "space occupying lesion". I know I haven't seen the dog and I'm NOT a vet but that's certainly something to discuss with your vet. His behaviour sounds utterly erratic and the usual (NOT the ONLY) explanation of erratic behaviour is some kind of tumour. 

He actually sounds quite dangerous. I agree totally with the muzzle. If he has a tumour he may well have a headache and find the back strap of the muzzle annoying, be very careful when you put it on. Don't hesitate in putting it on better he has a headache than you have a bad bite.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

la468 said:


> Thank you for all your responses. As I type this he has decided to sit beside me, show his teeth then jump up and try and bite me again.  He seems to be quite "savage" with me. I have tried EVERYTHING to stop him, including a firm NO, an AH AH etc but he is intent on trying to get me.
> 
> The thought of "giving him up" is terrifying me. However I am so scared he's going to hurt me badly someday. I have become quite scared of him recently.
> 
> ...


If this constant aggresion to you has only been in the last two weeks and happened suddenly there must be something medical or behavioural that has triggered it. Especially as it seems there has been some improvement in his behaviour outside with other dogs etc. A lot of Behaviourists will only work on a vet refferal. COAPE CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers E-Mail [email protected] should find a behaviourist in your area or, you could take him back to the vet for another check and if he still seems OK then ask them for a behaviourist refferal.

Did the vet check all his joints, and his heart, and that he appears to see and hears well? Was there any blood tests done. 
We have had a variety of dogs and breeds on here suddenly being aggressive to their owners and causes have been from a Rottie who was found to have a heart problem to an Akita with Hypo Thyroid. So depending on how good was the vet check and given it was a month ago, and this has started again only a couple of weeks ago and is behaviour you havent had before then another check may be in order. If they really cant find anything wrong then he does need to see a behaviourist to assess him.

There deffinately has been no major changes you can think of in his routine that would severely stress him and make him reactive, like building work, you have been on holiday, your daily routines changed in a big way, working longer hours, someone who is usually there isnt kids going to uni leaving home anything? Collies can be sensitive and even a bit OCD and a lot dont like change and cant cope with it. Other breeds can be too. Also if a dog whatever breed is a nervous anxious dog in general then they dont do well with any change or upset to their routine either.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Does this period of 2/3 weeks coincide with the static shocks?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Does this period of 2/3 weeks coincide with the static shocks?


See where your going and I agree it could be a possibility.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I agree, a complete vet check asap first step to rule out any medical problems 

It sounds awful though, you certainly cant go on like this, you could be badly hurt and the dog must be either poorly or very very distressed to be like that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

I used to get static shocks from him. I don't anymore as it was only when I was wearing slippers so I don't wear them anymore. The last shock I got was around 2/3 weeks ago?!

When he was checked at the vets, they didn't really do much. Just felt around him and checked the heartbeat and said he was fine physically.

He just got me in a corner and lunged at me, he grabbed hold of my arm but I managed to get him off before he clamped down. It's like one of those "police dog" exercises, when the dog grabs holds of the arm.

I am scared of him now. I can't go near him without him "starting" on me. 

One thing that has changed recently is that he has started sleeping upstairs. He used to sleep in the kitchen, but about 2/3 weeks ago he would literally howl the house down and bark constantly when we put him in there to sleep. We ended up letting him upstairs to sleep as the neighbours were getting upset etc. They've got a newborn baby so it's understandable. As soon we as let him upstairs he would try and bite us on the stairs but that was it. Now it's turned into some sort of aggression against me all the time.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Specifically though, how long are his walks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Specifically though, how long are his walks?


He has about 1.5 - 2 hours a day nowadays. He used to get about an hour (which he seemed fine with) but now he's getting a lot longer.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm not trying to scare you but seriously, if you are currently alone with this dog you should think about getting him shut in a separate room. This sounds like quite abnormal behaviour and it's no good any of us trying to guess at the reasons. You need to act now to make sure you are safe. And if you have a muzzle I'd advise he wears it.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

What a horrendous situation to be in. How old is your child? How long have you been alone with Dex?

I definitely think you need to see your vet asap for a full medical evaluation and referral to a behaviourist.

Do you have a friend that your dog trusts who could help you whilst you are alone?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

totallypets said:


> What a horrendous situation to be in. How old is your child? How long have you been alone with Dex?
> 
> I definitely think you need to see your vet asap for a full medical evaluation and referral to a behaviourist.
> 
> Do you have a friend that your dog trusts who could help you whilst you are alone?


I don't have children. 

I am alone until tomorrow. I have been alone with him since Monday.

Edit - I have been alone with him before for multiple nights and he was never a problem.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

la468 said:


> I used to get static shocks from him. I don't anymore as it was only when I was wearing slippers so I don't wear them anymore. The last shock I got was around 2/3 weeks ago?!
> 
> When he was checked at the vets, they didn't really do much. Just felt around him and checked the heartbeat and said he was fine physically.
> 
> ...


I would say the suddenly not wanting to sleep in the kitchen after all this time and howling and barking the house down is a factor of some kind. Something must have sparked it off to make him do it after so long.
If the howling at night in the kitchen started 2/3 weeks ago then that from what you say also co-incides with the leaping out and biting and aggression starting. If also up until 2/3 weeks ago the shocks were happening and proceeded all this starting then not sure but maybe that could have some relevance. Can you hear the new born baby in your house at night/if its quiet. The only reason I ask is because many years ago we had a little rescue sibe and in the early days of owning her she would freak and cower at the sound of a very young baby crying even on tv, she would also cower at a belt being pulled from belt loops too. So thinking of her Im just wondering if he can hear the baby and again the baby coming home co-incided with all this bad behaviour is there some negative association with his former life there even.

Since all this has started does he relax at all indoors? Relaxed dogs usually lay on their sides stretched out and peaceful, does he do this or is he laying more in a sphinx sort of postion attentive or partially. Does he do any pacing about or whining any time, Im just wondering if for some reason he is stressed out constantly or almost for some reason since this odd behaviour started.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Phone the rescue first thing tomorrow and ask them for help. I really am quite worried about you. Do be very careful.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

What area are you?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lucylastic said:


> Phone the rescue first thing tomorrow and ask them for help. I really am quite worried about you. Do be very careful.


Another good point, the rescue may have a behaviourist or trainer attached that helps out with assessment and problems behaviours so you may be able to get help from them behavioural wise in that case.


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

alot here wont agree with me here,but hes taking control.....bruno tried it on a while after we got him,showing his teeth,growling etc,just because we were near him,all it took was alot of calm shouting at him(if that makes sense),and shut in the kitchen for a little while...a few times and he calmed down...i know all dogs are different but its worth a try


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I would say the suddenly not wanting to sleep in the kitchen after all this time and howling and barking the house down is a factor of some kind. Something must have sparked it off to make him do it after so long.
> If the howling at night in the kitchen started 2/3 weeks ago then that from what you say also co-incides with the leaping out and biting and aggression starting. If also up until 2/3 weeks ago the shocks were happening and proceeded all this starting then not sure but maybe that could have some relevance. Can you hear the new born baby in your house at night/if its quiet. The only reason I ask is because many years ago we had a little rescue sibe and in the early days of owning her she would freak and cower at the sound of a very young baby crying even on tv, she would also cower at a belt being pulled from belt loops too. So thinking of her Im just wondering if he can hear the baby and again the baby coming home co-incided with all this bad behaviour is there some negative association with his former life there even.
> 
> Since all this has started does he relax at all indoors? Relaxed dogs usually lay on their sides stretched out and peaceful, does he do this or is he laying more in a sphinx sort of postion attentive or partially. Does he do any pacing about or whining any time, Im just wondering if for some reason he is stressed out constantly or almost for some reason since this odd behaviour started.


When he is relaxed he will lay on his side and stretch out.

The baby has been around since before xmas. I can hardly hear it cry but I can understand the neighbours being upset about the whole situation. I've also had comments from the other neighbours saying they can hear Dex. That's the main reason we let him upstairs, we don't want to annoy anyone.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

la468 said:


> When he is relaxed he will lay on his side and stretch out.
> 
> The baby has been around since before xmas. I can hardly hear it cry but I can understand the neighbours being upset about the whole situation. I've also had comments from the other neighbours saying they can hear Dex. That's the main reason we let him upstairs, we don't want to annoy anyone.


I think you really do need to get him assesed, would it be possible to have a chat to your surgery and take him in for another more through check over and if there still is no medical cause found would you be able to get a behavourist. Failing that could you contat the rescue and ask if they can give you any behavioural assistance and help perhaps.


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

If it isn't a health problem x then i would say he feels like he is the boss of you and showing your scare wont help! i would keep him in the kitchen at night as the barking will stop after a few hour or nights plus its best for your own safety not have him upstairs i would try and do some training with him of you feel confident enough as this will enforce that your the leader and give him some positive feeling towards you x he could me asking for you attention in the wrong way so you will need an expert in to show him the right way to get your attention xx feel so sorry for you your safety is number 1 though x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I think you really do need to get him assesed, would it be possible to have a chat to your surgery and take him in for another more through check over and if there still is no medical cause found would you be able to get a behavourist. Failing that could you contat the rescue and ask if they can give you any behavioural assistance and help perhaps.


Hi thanks for your advice. OH is home tomorrow so will ring surgery/rescue tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

When I suggested thorough vet check I meant including blood work. If this is new behavior in the last 3 weeks, a vet check a month ago doesn't count.

No one on here has seen this dog and no one on here can tell you he is doing "X", "Y", "Z". We don't know. This is serious. It could be that he is in pain and is redirecting on you, it could be that he has had a shock (literal or figurative) and has for whatever reason decided that you are a threat to him, it could be that he is having epileptic episodes, we flat don't know. Please don't start trying random suggestions here willy-nilly like shouting at him etc. You need a professonal evaluating this dog NOW. 

I would put him in a separate room, go get a muzzle, and get him to the vet and demand bloodwork and a neurological assessment. Call the rescue you got him from and tell them exactly what is going on and if they have someone who they recommend as a behavioralist.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

ouesi said:


> When I suggested thorough vet check I meant including blood work. If this is new behavior in the last 3 weeks, a vet check a month ago doesn't count.
> 
> No one on here has seen this dog and no one on here can tell you he is doing "X", "Y", "Z". We don't know. This is serious. It could be that he is in pain and is redirecting on you, it could be that he has had a shock (literal or figurative) and has for whatever reason decided that you are a threat to him, it could be that he is having epileptic episodes, we flat don't know. Please don't start trying random suggestions here willy-nilly like shouting at him etc. You need a professonal evaluating this dog NOW.
> 
> I would put him in a separate room, go get a muzzle, and get him to the vet and demand bloodwork and a neurological assessment. Call the rescue you got him from and tell them exactly what is going on and if they have someone who they recommend as a behavioralist.


100% sound advice


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

la468 said:


> Hi thanks for your advice. OH is home tomorrow so will ring surgery/rescue tomorrow.


Just wish I could be more help, but in situations like this stuck on the end of a computer you cant really do a lot. If its barking at other dogs outside there is things to try, but as he just seems to be doing this for unknown reasons its hard to know where to start.

One thing I would say if you want him moved from room to room dont approach or try to handle him. Try calling him to you, have some treats with you and see if he will come and follow you to move him about if you are scared. Failing this chuck the treats in the direction you want him moved and even through a door way and then shut the door if you want him in and confined to another room. That way you should be able to move him without any confrontation if you need too. Dont make immediate eye contact with him either, if they are going through some kind of freaky phase it can sometimes make them worse.

Before approaching him I would speak to him softly and any movement make it slow and gentle even if you are walking past him. Sudden quick movements may be over stimulating him. Where as if you speak softly first so he knows where you are, and move slow and gentle hopefully it wont spark him.

Hopefully you can manage him easier this way until you have someone there tomorrow.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody can live with a dog they are scared of, not successfully anyway and the very fact that you ARE scared will change YOUR behaviour towards your dog.

Dog owning is supposed to be fun, not a life sentence.

I am not going to speculate about the cause as there are almost infinite reasons/factors available and "_could bes_" are not terribly useful over the ether.

Write down the SPECIFIC behaviours ie the whats, wheres, whens, hows of what worries you, make an appointment with the vet and explain carefully your concerns, make a double appointment if necessary.

I would also recommend that you take someone with you and leave the dog IN the car whilst you chat to the vet and explain what your expectations are ie full blood panel for thyroid (a receptive vet will do this an unreceptive one will balk if your dog is not showing "typical" signs).

Discuss your options whilst waiting for the results and then post clear results (consider requesting the bloods being sent off to hemopet) if he can refer you to a reputable behaviourist.

The frequency of this behaviour is a cause for concern and please do not underestimate its seriousness.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. Thanks for all your advice, I'll have a good read through in a bit when OH is home. 

I have put the muzzle on him for now and he is outside. He did go for me this morning as soon as I came downstairs. 

Will update ASAP, thanks again everyone.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

I have only just seen this 

I hope you are ok, if you need anything, give me a shout  I am pretty useless though  :lol:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

How's it going? How is the dog responding to OH, is the behaviour still the same?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Kc Mac said:


> I have only just seen this
> 
> I hope you are ok, if you need anything, give me a shout  I am pretty useless though  :lol:


Hi, thanks for the offer! I shall post an update!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry for the late update, have been quite busy!

OH came home Friday night and Dex calmed down a lot. He did get a little nippy at times but was generally his normal self.

He seems to be back to his normal state now. OH works during the day whilst I'm home and Dex is generally okay. 

I have learned to become a bit more assertive and Dex will get a loud NO if he tries to go for me. I must say this does work and the amount of times he's tried to bark or lunge has decreased considerably.

We are in touch with a behaviourist and have booked an assessment session with them.

Thank you so much for everyones help.


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

la468 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late update, have been quite busy!
> 
> OH came home Friday night and Dex calmed down a lot. He did get a little nippy at times but was generally his normal self.
> 
> ...


Maybe he was missing your OH?  lol


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

la468 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry for the late update, have been quite busy!
> 
> OH came home Friday night and Dex calmed down a lot. He did get a little nippy at times but was generally his normal self.
> 
> ...


I am glad things are better, but I still believe the vet for a thorough examination should be the first thing on the agenda. Anything could be causing this sudden change in behaviour, from a simple ear infection to loss of sight, to a brain tumour or something else. Any good behaviourist will tell you to see a vet first.

Please ignore anyone trying to tell you he is trying to control you or be the boss; seriously, shouting at an aggressive dog is going to cause more aggression, I never heard of anything so daft.

There is something wrong with this dog, whether physical or even psychological, but that needs to be looked at before you do anything else.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Whats his behaviour like directly after he has tried biting you ?

Even though he seems to have calmed down I would still take him to the vets and get a thorough check , bloodworks , the lot

He might have calmed down while your OH is home , but what about if your OH has to go away again ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2012)

Mese said:


> Whats his behaviour like directly after he has tried biting you ?
> 
> Even though he seems to have calmed down I would still take him to the vets and get a thorough check , bloodworks , the lot
> 
> He might have calmed down while your OH is home , but what about if your OH has to go away again ?


Hi 

We are taking him to the vets too.

After he tried to go for me, he would growl, show his teeth however if he got a loud "no" he would give up.

I think he maybe missed the OH. he does get some anxiety isssues when he leaves for work every morning (occasional whining etc).

Just wanted to update again and say thanks for all your help. We're both determined to work with Dex and hopefully he won't have as many issues soon.

He hasn't gone for me for the past couple of days and has generally been his normal self (thank God!) however we're still doing the behavourist/vet route as don't want it to happen again.
Luckily OH doesn't go away often but I may be on tenderhooks if he does again, that's why we want to nip this in the bud ASAP.


----------

